# Seat Upholstery



## Boris (Feb 21, 2016)

Going to try my hand at it. Looking for recommendations on the best workable (adjustable) adhesive and padding to use?


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 21, 2016)

I use this foam.
http://www.rei.com/product/848717/blue-foam-pad-regular

And this adhesive.
http://m.homedepot.com/p/3M-17-6-oz-High-Strength-90-Spray-Adhesive-90-24/100151277

I've done at least 100 seats using these items with great results.


----------



## Boris (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks! You're one of the main guys I wanted to hear from!


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm giving away my trade secrets.


----------



## Boris (Feb 21, 2016)

It could be worse. What if I do a really crappy job, then tell people where I got my info.


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 21, 2016)

Or what if you do a crappy job and tell people I did it.


----------



## Boris (Feb 21, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> Or what if you do a crappy job and tell people I did it.




If they've seen your work, they'd know I was lying.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 21, 2016)

elmers glue and ol' thrift store jackets for hide

hit the wrecking yards... and with your switchblade slice up car seats and extract the foam padding....
Hyundais have the best!...... so do 73 Pacers but they're getting scarce out there


----------



## spoker (Feb 22, 2016)

rear caddy seats work well,ladies skirts and pants at the thrift store


----------



## Boris (Feb 22, 2016)

spoker said:


> ladies skirts and pants at the thrift store




Good advice as far as it goes. but I'd add, "Not while they're wearing 'em". Last time I tried, I got 90 days.


----------



## spoker (Feb 22, 2016)

its always works for me,it supplements their social security


----------



## vincev (Feb 22, 2016)

I have cut a big piece off a couch that was left for the garbage man.


----------



## vincev (Feb 22, 2016)

When seats are redone using adhesive are they rideable or just for show??


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 23, 2016)

vincev said:


> When seats are redone using adhesive are they rideable or just for show??




I ride the few that I've done for myself. Plus I've done at least 75 for Cabe members using this method. 
I'm sure some of those are being ridden as well.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 23, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> elmers glue and ol' thrift store jackets for hide
> 
> hit the wrecking yards... and with your switchblade slice up car seats and extract the foam padding....
> Hyundais have the best!...... so do 73 Pacers but they're getting scarce out there



Haha


----------



## spoker (Feb 24, 2016)

rustjunkie uses the best material that ive seen and no glue,lifetime warranty as well


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Nov 6, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> I use this foam.
> http://www.rei.com/product/848717/blue-foam-pad-regular
> 
> And this adhesive.
> ...



Interested in doing a couple of seats.


----------



## Bikeman 86 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi I know this isn't the type of seat your used to but my grandfather refurbishes old bikes to ride-able condition and we got in a Schwinn Chopper Stingray you know the kind that actually looks like a motor cycle and the seat is trashed. The pleather is ripped and the foam underneath looks like some one went to town on it with a pair of scissors or their fist one and its missing several of the tacks around the outside what do you recommend? i cant afford to buy a replacement I've sen them from 50-100 online and am looking to redo it my self Tips hints anything at all? this will be my first time attempting something like this. usually we can just switch out the seat or Find another like it. we dont normally restore Bikes we refurbish them to where their in ride-able condition and sell them(or try to anyway not selling currently) to supplement my grandfathers income (well okay to get back what we have in them Small town USA doesn't leave much room for profit we may make $5-$10 per Bike affter all's said and done but at it keeps my grandfather's mind sharp and at 88 he's still going strong even with Macular degeneration) Which is why I'm asking for tips on redoing a seat ..LOL


----------

